# Online Flooring Supplier



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

Just wandering if there are recommendations for any online suppliers for flooring and Walls? Tiles. Carpet. Vinyl in particular?

Or who you got a good deal with?

Don't mind spending money on the house just don't want to pay exorbitant prices for the same product that could be had cheaper elsewhere.

Kindest Regards


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

When I did my house earlier this year I put down Starfloor vinyl planks and at the time I got them through Carpetright as they were the cheapest. Really easy to lay and look good. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I recently got carpet for one of my bedrooms from Online Carpets - https://www.onlinecarpets.co.uk/

I bought Cormar Sensations and paid £15.99 a square meter. Same carpet in the shops and other online retailers was £24 and upwards a square meter.

I will be using them again when we do the next bedroom.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

dal84 said:


> I recently got carpet for one of my bedrooms from Online Carpets - https://www.onlinecarpets.co.uk/
> 
> I bought Cormar Sensations and paid £15.99 a square meter. Same carpet in the shops and other online retailers was £24 and upwards a square meter.
> 
> I will be using them again when we do the next bedroom.


I saw these earlier, so it's nice to hear from somebody who has ordered from them and had good results!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

They also do free samples, which I ordered a few of before deciding on the carpet I wanted.

This is after it was fitted.


----------

